# Waypoint - Sulfur



## kem5882 (Apr 30, 2020)

Received my Waypoint results. All in all, doesn't seem too bad outside of low Sulfur and somewhat low boron. Is that something I should worry about trying to remediate? This test was done prior to any kind of fertilizer or supplement application was put down this year.

Also, this might be a dumb question, but how do you know the amount of nitrogen?. Did I not select a testing option correctly or am I missing something?

Thanks!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

In the nitrogen cycle in the soil the nitrogen level varies so much that it is not tested. Instead you apply what is recommended for your type of grass at appropriate times. Here is a publication from NC State on zoysia maintenance:
https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/zoysiagrass-lawn-maintenance-calendar

If you follow those guidelines, you could do a balanced fertilizer (like 10-10-10) for that first fertilizer application after green-up targeting 0.5 lb each of N, P, and K. That would satisfy the P for the year and leave 1.5 lb of K. You could do the 1 lb in the fall as NC State suggests and the other half lb sometime over the summer. Your K fertilizer may well have sulfur in it. Waypoint does not recommend any boron.


----------



## kem5882 (Apr 30, 2020)

Virginiagal said:


> In the nitrogen cycle in the soil the nitrogen level varies so much that it is not tested. Instead you apply what is recommended for your type of grass at appropriate times. Here is a publication from NC State on zoysia maintenance:
> https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/zoysiagrass-lawn-maintenance-calendar
> 
> If you follow those guidelines, you could do a balanced fertilizer (like 10-10-10) for that first fertilizer application after green-up targeting 0.5 lb each of N, P, and K. That would satisfy the P for the year and leave 1.5 lb of K. You could do the 1 lb in the fall as NC State suggests and the other half lb sometime over the summer. Your K fertilizer may well have sulfur in it. Waypoint does not recommend any boron.


Thank you for the reply! I have been using a 10-10-10 fert historically.

I was thinking about using this Dr. Iron as it includes Iron and Sulfur only, which are prob the elements my lawn needs the most. Only question I have is will that much sulfur lower my PH? It's at a good spot now at 6.5 but I obviously don't want it dropping much below that.

Thx!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002HJ9T0E/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_A9V0K10464YZTXC9Z3N6


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Don't use that (Dr Iron). It has elemental sulfur and will lower your pH, which is at a good spot. How are you planning to add the potassium? If using SOP (0-0-50) that has sulfur in it. If that's not available or you can't find a N and K combined fertilizer, you could look for KMag or SulPoMag which has sulfur, magnesium, and potassium. The lab did not recommend any iron.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^+1

You can also use gypsum to get plant sulfur into your soil.


----------



## kem5882 (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks, @Virginiagal and @g-man ! I will avoid that Dr. Iron.

As far as what I have on hand right now: I have a 20-20-20 balanced fert with micro-nutrients from Peters. It doesn't have Sulfur in it.

https://www.domyown.com/msds/petersprofgeneralpurpose.pdf

I also have some of this 15-0-15 fert from Lawn Care Solutions. It also has 10% sulfur in it. That seems like a solid option for me initial fertilizer application of the season as that will get me some of the K I need and is somewhat in-line with the lab's recommendations.

https://www.amazon.com/Lawn-Concentrated-Simple-Solutions-Phosphorus-free/dp/B06X9L1GW5/

Then I am guessing I can get by with a few, small apps of the 20-20-20 for the rest of the season. This zoysia really doesn't seem like it needs much fertilizer to thrive.

Thanks again!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

That sounds fine. 2 lb per 1000 sq ft is not much fertilizer for the year, so a few half pound apps would do it. The 15-0-15 should take care of your sulfur.


----------

